# Nausea gone at 8 weeks :(



## justthestart

Hi ladies

I am about 7.5 to 8 weeks and the last day or so my nausea has gone. Has anyone had this happen and everything be ok?


----------



## Cetarari

Firstly, it'll probably be back *evil cackle*. At around 8 weeks I started having good days, however at almost 12 weeks I still have days I can't stomach anything. You might not be ill every day. It doesn't mean anything is wrong.

You also might be done with morning sickness. For every woman who suffers until the 2nd tri there's a woman who was only sick for a week or two, or not at all. My last pregnancy I was only sick for a week around 10/11 weeks and nothing before or after that, and that was with artificially high progesterone and remnants of IVF meds sloshing around my system (In case you noticed my ticker, the outcome had nothing to do with my hormones and symptoms, just bad luck and a blood clot).

I'm sure it's nothing to worry about:)


----------



## Skittleblue

Yep. That's when mine left, and everything was fine. I have also been one of the lucky ones where it has stayed gone. Hopefully you will be too. I'm 12 weeks now and had a scan at 10 weeks showing a happy little baby moving like crazy. Don't worry about it :)


----------



## blinkava

It will probably be back hun, I just started having good days. My nausea comes and goes, but now I have random morning sickness after I eat.


----------



## prplflwr15

I am so happy this question was out here. I'm 8 weeks and 1 day and over the weekend, my nausea started easing up. I'm a little quessy in the AM, but breakfast fixes that. I was so worried that it meant something was wrong, but I'm glad to see it isn't / wasn't just me. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## MummySam

PLEASE DONT WORRY! My symptoms were on and off the whole 12 weeks, im nearly 14 weeks now. Some days, I felt nothing and I would panic like hell. Its totally normal for symptoms to come and go, this is because not a lot of women's body's could cope with constant illness so the pregnancy kind of gives us a break every now and then xxx


----------



## future hopes

i had mild sicknes and tiredness from wk 4 to 5 and then it all stopt i was worrying myself silly but a scan last week showed my little bean and a great heartbeat. the only thing i have now is sore boobs. i think its normol cuz with my last son i had the mild sickness from 4 to 5 wks then it went away and i was worrying like mad then at 10 wks the sickness returned and i was very green for the rest of my pregnancy also the extreme tiredness started about 10 wks. im kinda hoping its doin the same this time cuz like u im worrying my OH is always telling me to stop worrying because this happened last time, but im a natural worrier:wacko:


----------



## YikesBaby

My nausea dropped right off at 8 weeks and I completely panicked!! I went to see my MW and got a 9+3 scan. Everything was just fine. I was actually measuring a few days ahead. It may just mean that your placenta is already doing a bit more work. :)

Since then I've only had 2 short bouts of nausea... fingers are crossed that we're in the clear!


----------



## TryinFor1

My nausea stopped for two days around that time. I literally cried my butt off thinking I had lost another baby. No such thing! it came back way worse during week 9-10 and is now awful at week 12. I wish I would just throw up already so I could feel better but nope. Lol. My body just likes to be super nauseous. I also had the same worry when my boobs stopped hurting. As hard as it is to believe, symptoms come and go. Some days are worse than others and as you get farther along you will realize that. More than likely, you and the baby are just fine. :)


----------



## Kellen

I am around 8.5 weeks and this weekend I rejoiced because my nausea left me alone. However, this was not the case as I was driving to work this morning. It let up for an hour or so, but returned with a vengeance once my cube-mate heated up his lunch (no idea what it was, but the smell turned my stomach).


----------



## future hopes

All my symptoms have returned again yeasterday felt sick most of the day and in the night. Cant stop peeing sore boobs. Cant stand the smell of fried food just the thought of it turns me green. So im proof that symtoms can stop and start like i said in my last post its all normol. I feel awfull today hope i dont get it all the wsy till the end like last time:wacko:


Oh yeah with my first pregnancy i had no sickness at all and now have a lively 9 yr old daughter. I only had sickness with my sons. X


----------

